# Stem Angle Question



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

How much of a difference in the riding position would a 6 degree and a 10 degree 100mm stem make?


----------



## Nazz44 (Jun 26, 2003)

4 degrees


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks I couldnt make out the math!

Is it a noticable difference?


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I would say yes. I went from 0 rise to +6deg and the difference is pretty big - I wasn't comfortable, and now I am. A 1 cm change in any direction has a pretty large effect on rider position.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lucky13 said:


> How much of a difference in the riding position would a 6 degree and a 10 degree 100mm stem make?


Are you going from -6 to -10 or +6 to +10?

Knowing the HT angle would be helpful as well.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> Are you going from -6 to -10 or +6 to +10?
> 
> Knowing the HT angle would be helpful as well.


I have a 100 stem with a +6 right now and I was looking at a new stem which comes in +10 degrees or 0.

I was wondering if the +4 degrees would make a lot of difference in positioning?


----------



## rfomenko (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.habcycles.com/fitting.html


Therefore, the whole thing will move the handlebar about 5.7 mm up and 1.3 mm towards the seat. I do not believe you will notice it...


----------



## esXso (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't consider it a substantial difference between 6 and 10 degrees. You'd need around 18 negative degrees just to get a flat stem, for example. 

Here's a tool to work out the exact difference http://alex.phred.org/stemchart/


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

We are talking millimeters of height difference. Not sure you'll notice it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

It depends on a number of factors (number of spacers used, headset cone height, HTA), but generally speaking (and as the stem chart will show), count on the bars having about 3 mm's less reach and moving 6 mm's higher. I've noticed that amount of difference, but you may not.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

It is amusing when you look at what 5mm is, it doesn't seem like much but surprisingly, on the bike, it can be noticed. Most my bikes have a similar set-up but they vary here and there. Among my changes 5mm in reach is noticed. In the drops, it's subtle but until it is at 1cm it isn't as obvious.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

lucky13 said:


> I have a 100 stem with a +6 right now and I was looking at a new stem which comes in +10 degrees or 0................


Why are you looking at a new stem if not to change your position?

Less weight? Prettier?

You need to have a good reason before you divorce your old stem.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kuma601 said:


> It is amusing when you look at what 5mm is, it doesn't seem like much but surprisingly, on the bike, it can be noticed. Most my bikes have a similar set-up but they vary here and there. Among my changes 5mm in reach is noticed. In the drops, it's subtle but until it is at 1cm it isn't as obvious.


I agree. I think what's key is just how close to our personal max we are. If the 5 mm's in reach or drop puts us over the edge (so to speak),we're more apt to notice. Maybe more aptly put, our _bodies_ will 'tell' us.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

like PJ352 said, where your risers are set matters too.. i normally don't ride a 110mm +/-6, but after getting fit ( using the specialized analysis), my fitter lowererd that stem by 5mm and it reduced my reach and made it comfortable.. best bet is to try it, and adjust it by height to find where the magic spot is.


----------



## Dizzy812 (Feb 20, 2007)

this


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Just try it. Now I wouldn't go and buy 110 in 6, 8 or 10 degree stems...it's just too close. Pick some stems on either side in 6-10 degrees to experiment. My bike had a 90-8 on it. Reach felt good but the drop position felt high, I picked up the 100-17 and it's pretty close to my preferences. I might try a 110-17 or 10 just to see if the extra is still comfortable.


----------



## Redtail A-4 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Nice*



esXso said:


> I don't consider it a substantial difference between 6 and 10 degrees. You'd need around 18 negative degrees just to get a flat stem, for example.
> 
> Here's a tool to work out the exact difference http://alex.phred.org/stemchart/


I was just looking at carbon stems on ebay and I wasn't sure about fit. Thanks for posting.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

if you're unsure about stem angles, specialized makes a couple that include a set of shims that adjust the angle (these fit between the steerer tube and the stem). They are a good way to experiment with different angles. Specialized's website is down but they usually sell them online.


----------



## gorgedude (Jan 12, 2010)

cosine 6 degrees = x / 100mm (x is horizontal length)
x = 99.45mm

cosine 10 degrees = x / 100mm
x = 98.48mm

99.45mm - 98.48mm = about the thickness of a penny in horizontal distance.

Do the same but use Sine to figure the vertical difference. 

And you said you'd never need this stuff in life.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Another good chart for stem angles & lengths:
http://www.habcycles.com/fitting.html


----------

